# Is 263+ house voltage safe for gaming pc?



## Honey (Nov 7, 2018)

Hi, first of all, 
I apologise if it’s wrong section, 

During night my house get high voltage like 263+v (india),
My gaming pc is powered by Sinewave Ups 2000va,
Its on battery because of high voltage, but i got a switch on ups says unragulated mod, would switching unregulated mod kill my pc?
I need your advice.


----------



## Frick (Nov 7, 2018)

Is that a spike or is it 263V sustained? Is your current UPS unregulated or do you mean you havean unregulated one you want to use instead?

In any case you want regulated power anything. Unregulated means output is dependant on input, and if your input is wonky your output will be so as well. For instance those old unregulated transformers had a 15V output without load, but on full load (say 2A) the voltage dropped to say 11V.

An UPS might be different though as you have the batteried between the mains and you. I don't know enough about UPSes to say for sure.


----------



## R0H1T (Nov 7, 2018)

Which UPS are you talking about, pure sinewave?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 7, 2018)

You don’t want unregulated.  If you have a UPS, part of what a good one will do is even out the voltages, whether too low or too high.


----------



## Honey (Nov 7, 2018)

R0H1T said:


> Which UPS are you talking about, pure sinewave?


yes, SUKAM



rtwjunkie said:


> You don’t want unregulated.  If you have a UPS, part of what a good one will do is even out the voltages, whether too low or too high.


if i run on main power. will psu regulate voltage?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 7, 2018)

Honey said:


> if i run on main power. will psu regulate voltage


Many do, but not all. And none can do it to the degree that a UPS can, I believe.


----------



## John Naylor (Nov 7, 2018)

Voltage spikes high at night and lower during the day because of the high demand during daylight hours.  IIRC, you guys standard is 220 which is a 20% variance.  Low voltage is the more dangerorus of the two but remember the PC depends heavily on stable voltage so having to chase varying voltages puts a strain on voltage controllers.   All electrical devices have acceptable voltage ranges ... + 10% / -5% is common for sensitive electronic components.  I find PSU suppliers do not put this spec on their spec pages.

The switch on the UPS is so you can match the UPS to the type of PSU being used.

A regulated power supply provides a constant output voltage, independent of the output current.

With an unregulated power supply it will provide a constant amount of power (V x A). The output voltage will decrease as the output current increases, and vice versa


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 7, 2018)

John Naylor said:


> IIRC, you guys standard is 220 which is a 20% variance.


I thought India was 240volts?


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 7, 2018)

Honey said:


> Its on battery because of high voltage, but i got a switch on ups says unragulated mod, would switching unregulated mod kill my pc?


260V is definitely on the high side. Theoretically it won't kill your PC but I sure as hell won't risk it.
Switch your UPS back to normal (regulated) mode. The only positive benefit of unregulated mode is the overall efficiency  (AC goes straight through, no losses, less heat inside UPS).
Regulated mode is less efficient, cause you have an internal stabilizer compensating for voltage jitter and spikes, but it's safer and better for your hardware.

My area also suffers from unstable voltage, but the most I've seen was around 248V RMS at night and ~215-220 during peak hours. And I'm still shitting my pants every time I hear a switching regulator clicking in my old Sven UPS.


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 7, 2018)

Point Blank NO  260v is too high it will cause long term Damage.

AS OUR BILL SAYS use  a QUALITY UPS Your hardware and wallet will thank you


----------



## R0H1T (Nov 7, 2018)

230V to be precise btw you're fine with that UPS, one of my relatives have the same make (not sure which model you have, but their's pure SW as well) & their power (supply) quality is even worse. No problems at their home, till now.

260v continuous is hard to imagine, it'll fry the rest of the things in the house as well. It must be spikes, which seems fine so long as the avg supply is in the 220~240v range.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 7, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> I thought India was 240volts?



Typically 220 Volts, they just have poor standards.

He needs an automatic volt regulator converter there to get it close to 220. In the US variance can be 10%


----------



## Honey (Nov 7, 2018)

Thanks guys, yes regulated mode still on, i havent switched it, thanks for alerting me,


eidairaman1 said:


> Typically 220 Volts, they just have poor standards.
> 
> He needs an automatic volt regulator converter there to get it close to 220. In the US variance can be 10%


Yes right, will air conditioner stabiliser/regulator work in that case?


----------



## John Naylor (Nov 7, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> I thought India was 240volts?



I think it's a rating versus reality thing.  the system design is based upon 240 but when ua actually measure it at the wall, it's typically 220.

https://www.tripsavvy.com/what-is-the-voltage-in-india-1539410


----------



## Frick (Nov 8, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Typically 220 Volts, they just have poor standards.





John Naylor said:


> I think it's a rating versus reality thing.  the system design is based upon 240 but when ua actually measure it at the wall, it's typically 220.
> 
> https://www.tripsavvy.com/what-is-the-voltage-in-india-1539410



It's actually 230V +- 6%, officially at least (by the specs).


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 8, 2018)

Frick said:


> It's actually 230V +- 6%, officially at least (by the specs).


There seems to be a difference of opinion depending on where someone looks. Maybe there's a difference in standards as well depending on the region of India being discussed.

Either way, the voltage being described by the OP seems very high. I'd recommend keeping the UPS in power regulation mode and/or find a power regulator that can handle the job better.


----------



## Frick (Nov 8, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> There seems to be a difference of opinion depending on where someone looks. Maybe there's a difference in standards as well depending on the region of India being discussed.



No, 230V is the official number. Most 220-240V nations has 230V +-6 or -6%/+10% to allow for both 220 and 240V providers.

As Naylor says reality can differ though.


----------



## Honey (Nov 8, 2018)

Can i use Ac stabiliser? Is it good idea or my brain sucks?


----------



## Thefumigator (Nov 8, 2018)

I use one of these:


----------



## Honey (Nov 8, 2018)

Thefumigator said:


> I use one of these:


How much capacity it have?(watts)


----------



## Thefumigator (Nov 8, 2018)

Honey said:


> How much capacity it have?(watts)


It depends on the model, mine is 900VA (which translates to up 900watts or VA, which is enough for most computers. There are higher level regulators.
The nice thing about the regulator is that if the voltage is low like 190V it will regulate it to 220V, and if the voltage is high like 280V it will down volt it to 220V too.


----------



## Honey (Nov 8, 2018)

Thefumigator said:


> It depends on the model, mine is 900VA (which translates to up 900watts or VA, which is enough for most computers. There are higher level regulators.
> The nice thing about the regulator is that if the voltage is low like 190V it will regulate it to 220V, and if the voltage is high like 280V it will down volt it to 220V too.


Nice, thats what I need to solve this issue, india is currupted and poor country, i have registered 17th complaint no hearing.
Anyways, can you find this kind of thing on amazon.in ?

Btw what you guys think about it?
V-Guard Vwr-400 Voltage Stabilizer For Ac Upto 1.5 Ton (130V-300V) https://www.amazon.in/dp/B06XWCFGDV/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_rck5BbE06YT7Q


----------

